# Cruze Valve cover



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't know the exact answer to your question but any time there is a tightening sequence, the entire tightening sequence should be followed. 

Otherwise, what's the point of a tightening sequence?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ImpalaCruz said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.4 turbo.
> 
> In the process of changing the valve cover. #5 in the tightening sequence wouldnt torque it would only hand tighten. Unfortunately it is leaking from that corner now that im testing it. My question is since the bolts are on sleeves, can i reuse the the old bolt and sleeve? And if so, would i need to loosen everything up and retighten and re gasket the two spots? Or is it possible to pull that sleeve and bolt while it sits in place? Thanks for the assistance.
> View attachment 293733
> View attachment 293733


Welcome Aboard!

What do you mean it would not torque? Did you strip the threads? It is not difficult to do. If so, remove the cover, helicoil the hole and reinstall if the threads on the bolt are ok, else replace the cover as well. Do not forget the two spots that RTV is required.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ImpalaCruz (Aug 3, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What do you mean it would not torque? Did you strip the threads? It is not difficult to do. If so, remove the cover, helicoil the hole and reinstall if the threads on the bolt are ok, else replace the cover as well. Do not forget the two spots that form-a-gasket is required.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


When i went Through the sequence. It wouldnt torque. It would just kind of skip over itself and was loose again. Foolishly thinking i could just hand tighten, i now am left with the question can i swap one the other slide and bolts from the old one?


----------



## ImpalaCruz (Aug 3, 2021)

ImpalaCruz said:


> When i went Through the sequence. It wouldnt torque. It would just kind of skip over itself and was loose again. Foolishly thinking i could just hand tighten, i now am left with the question can i swap one the other slide and bolts from the old one?





Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What do you mean it would not torque? Did you strip the threads? It is not difficult to do. If so, remove the cover, helicoil the hole and reinstall if the threads on the bolt are ok, else replace the cover as well. Do not forget the two spots that form-a-gasket is required.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


I was trying to avoid the permatex. I let it sit for 24 hours to cure and lost the day. Looking at getting the 1 minute permatex.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ImpalaCruz said:


> I was trying to avoid the permatex. I let it sit for 24 hours to cure and lost the day. Looking at getting the 1 minute permatex.


You have to use RTV where the cylinder head meets the timing cover.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Permatex is a brand of RTV.. however I think you either stripped the threads on the bolt or the spot on the head. You can pull the sleve and bolts out of some of these covers, it just takes some wiggling .


----------



## WiscoBoy32 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds like you have stripped the threads in that spot. You will need to remove the valve cover, drilled out the threads that are stripped with the correct bit, rethread with Heli Coil and use a torque wrench when putting back on to desired specs (I believe its 71 Inch/lbs but double check yourself). When drilling the hole out make sure to use a vacuum to catch the metal shavings so they don't end up in your oil. I have replaced 3 of these when my intake manifold went out on me. If you do not feel confortable doing it yourself you can pay a shop to do it for round $300-$400ish. Hope this helps.


----------

